# Videos of the full 2006 Spooky Walk daytime walkthrough!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBz4v3jrkCo[/nomedia]

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci2lMd4f1qw[/nomedia]

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cVzjN7Fp3g[/nomedia]

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-t7FCty-pU[/nomedia]

Check them out and comment them!
Then let me know what you think in this thread!

Hope you all enjoy! 

(The videos were all filmed and edited by me.)


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Thats awesome! I like the theater idea!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

It's a good idea,
but unforutnately it's the lamest part.
Every other part is pretty scary except that haha.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Nice! 
I'd love to go to that. What is the price and days of operation generally? Never know when we will be traveling.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great job Eric! That was some great shooting. Thanks!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

It's 10 dollars, or 8 dollars if you buy your tickets at a local North Fork Bank, and it runs the last two Fridays and Saturdays of October.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

This year I plan on taking some more videos of the building process in our exhibit. We got videos this year but I had my sister film them, and even though she is 14 she seemed to film mostly her feet and got some crummy footage of what I needed. :/


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey I live in NY too! And we're both 16.... thats weird


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

edit


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great, how many people are involved with this?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I guess it depends on who can make it each night.
The people who are there every day working on it and when it's open are me and Kevin (rewritedrums on this forum). All the while, there's lots of other people working on THEIR exhibits in the full haunt.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wait a sec.. what part of this did you actually build? I'm just watching the second video now.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

The Black Woods.
Everything from right after the Horror Theater thing up to the Pirates is what we built.
That was the part we decided to set-up our stuff at.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very impressive.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I'll probably take more videos of the actual building process this year.


----------

